# Difference between mass gainer supplements and weight gainer supplements?



## Derek Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

What is the difference between mass gainer supplements and weight gainer supplements?

If you have a skinny body. You are too thin that you are not able to find the fitting clothes than you should have to choose Weight Gainer. Since weight gainer contains high calories and carbohydrates so it will increase your weight very fast.

If you are not too much skinny or have a healthy body, but you want to increase weight and grow muscle then you should go for a mass gainer. Mass gainer will help you to enhance lean muscle growth and add some extra weight in the body.

Thanks!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 1, 2018)

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 15, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> What is the difference between mass gainer supplements and weight gainer supplements?
> 
> If you have a skinny body. You are too thin that you are not able to find the fitting clothes than you should have to choose Weight Gainer. Since weight gainer contains high calories and carbohydrates so it will increase your weight very fast.
> 
> ...



*Weight Gainer = Mass Gainer*

There is virtually no difference between these terms.  

Adding Mass Equates to =Gaining Weight.

*Couch Potatoes Gain Muslce*

Gaining Weight or Mass via consuming more calories will increase Muscle Mass.

That point was demonstrated when Couch Potatoes were fed a surplus of calories and watched TV all day.

*The Mass Increase Results*

The research found the Couch Potatoes weight gain was...

1) 20% Muscle Mass.  

2) 80% Fat Gain

Thus, for every 10 lb gained 2 lb was Muscle Mass and 8 lbs was Body Fat. 

*The Take Home Message*

ANY increase in calories above maintenance will increase Muscle Mass.

The question is, "How much muscle vs fat is gained"? What it the ratio of muscle;fat gain?

*Your Post*

Your post are more about quantity than quality.  In other word, you have a lot of post with but little good information, the majority is bad information.

Investment of Your Time

You need to re-invest more time in gaining knowledge before making posting more. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 15, 2018)

Weight gainer has more carbs simple carbs with added vitamins and minerals. 
Mass gainer has adequate amount of protein and quality carbs. With added vitamins and minerals also bcaas. 
But don't recommend u to buy gainers. 

\U0001f449 I would recommend making your own mass gainer/weight gainer


Get a protein blend of fast and slow digesting protein.


Add in ice cubes, peanut butter or any other healthy fat you'd like, fruits of choice, grounded up oats, yogurt, even ice cram or frozen yogurt, and the list can go on but you get my point.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 19, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Weight gainer has more carbs simple carbs with added vitamins and minerals.
> Mass gainer has adequate amount of protein and quality carbs. With added vitamins and minerals also bcaas.
> But don't recommend u to buy gainers.



*Virtually NO Difference*

There is virtually NO difference between what you deem as a Mass Gainer and a Weight Gainer. 

ANY increase in caloric intake will increase muscle mass.  

Research demonstrated that by feeding Couch Potatoes additional calories.  The Couch Potatoes GAINED Muscle Mass! 

The downside is that 20% of their weight gain was muscle mass and 80% was body fat.

What you are terming Mass and Weight Gainer's share a common qualities; mega calories that primarily come from high, simple carbohydrates. 

Thus, there is NO real difference between what you have termed and believe to be a "Mass" or "Weight" Gainer.  

_Weird Crap_

Many of your post, like this, are weird crap.  More crap comes of you mouth that you ass. 

*Maximizing Muscle Gain While Minimizing Fat Gain*

A dramatic increase in caloric intake via any method ensure greater increase in fat mass: i.e. Mass Gainer, Weight Gainer or Home Made Versions.

Independent research by Dr Layne Norton and Dr John Ivy demonstrated that an 20% increase in kcals was optimal for increasing muscle mass and minimizing gains in body fat.

*Knowledge*

You lack knowledge.  You need to spend more time doing your home work and rather than posting misinformation.

You mix fact with fiction.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 23, 2018)

Maybe, but it's sure that I am still learning from here.


----------



## botamico (Aug 2, 2018)

Sounds like it's about to get ugly between derek and kenny.


----------

